# I have been here six months now and am loving it!!!



## Okiegirl (Feb 18, 2017)

Thank you to all of you who helped answer my questions and calm my nerves. I sat down today to update my dog blog and recounted the basics of where, when, and how of my move. Thought some of you might relate. It is a long read and is intended for my dog's fans but here it is 

https://2spoos.com/2018/01/07/the-spoos-move-to-mexico/


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Congratulations on your relocation, happy to hear how thrill you are to be here.


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

love the comment "living a sitcom" 

Congrats!


----------



## Talia Heath (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi Okiegirl,

My hubby and I are moving to Mexico this coming fall with our spoo, Anna. I was so excited to see your blog and have spent the last hour reading. I'd love to pick your brain about living with a spoo in Mexico--grooming, feeding, vets, reception, dog friendly restaurants, transit, parks--all of it!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

There are a few restaurants in Ajijic that allow dogs; all with outdoor dining spaces, but it is against the law to have dogs inside restaurants, so that's the word on that.
Yves restaurant is a very nice one that's "dog friendly" and even has some resident burros. It's on the main road going west out of town.


----------



## Talia Heath (Mar 9, 2018)

lagoloo said:


> There are a few restaurants in Ajijic that allow dogs; all with outdoor dining spaces, but it is against the law to have dogs inside restaurants, so that's the word on that.
> Yves restaurant is a very nice one that's "dog friendly" and even has some resident burros. It's on the main road going west out of town.



Thank you! We were thinking we'd start in San Miguel and take trips from there to figure out where we'd like to settle. We may have to consider Ajijic now if it's more dog friendly. 

We are especially concerned about exercising. Our girl loves to run and is impossible to tire out with long walks. Here we have dog parks but wasn't sure what our options would be in Mexico. Are dog parks a thing there? Or are there other options for off leash time?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

There was a dog park in Ajijic, but it closed some months ago. I don't know if there's another nearby.
People who choose to have large, active dogs usually provide space for them by living on suitably large, fenced properties. There are areas near Ajijic where those are available, and I know people who have not only dogs but horses, too. Ajijic itself is rather densely packed and any of the large properties with big yard spaces are quite pricey. You might find it useful to get in contact with one of the many realtors for answers to what's available.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As dog owners, we can assure you that traveling in Mexico with dogs is not a common practice, as hotels will generally not accept them. Some of the “no tell motels“ will.
Dogs inside restaurants is illegal. Some restaurants, desperate for business, will hope that they do not get caught and fined. The fines can be $50,000 pesos! Would you pay that?
If you are out with your dog, it must be on a leash. You remain responsible for it at all times.
We did have a large, walled yard with pleanty of grass and trees, along with wildlife to keep our three dogs interested, and give them a place to exercise. Fortunately, they could stay at home when we went out, and our maid would look after them, the plants and the house when we traveled. Life without those amenities would have had to have been pet-free.


----------



## Talia Heath (Mar 9, 2018)

RVGRINGO said:


> As dog owners, we can assure you that traveling in Mexico with dogs is not a common practice, as hotels will generally not accept them. Some of the “no tell motels“ will.
> Dogs inside restaurants is illegal. Some restaurants, desperate for business, will hope that they do not get caught and fined. The fines can be $50,000 pesos! Would you pay that?
> If you are out with your dog, it must be on a leash. You remain responsible for it at all times.
> We did have a large, walled yard with pleanty of grass and trees, along with wildlife to keep our three dogs interested, and give them a place to exercise. Fortunately, they could stay at home when we went out, and our maid would look after them, the plants and the house when we traveled. Life without those amenities would have had to have been pet-free.


Thanks RVGRINGO this is very helpful. I didn't expect to bring my dog into a restaurant but in the USA many restaurants have outdoor seating and allow dogs out there. We will absolutely look for something with a yard but it looks like long walks are just going to have to work. 



> There was a dog park in Ajijic, but it closed some months ago. I don't know if there's another nearby.
> People who choose to have large, active dogs usually provide space for them by living on suitably large, fenced properties. There are areas near Ajijic where those are available, and I know people who have not only dogs but horses, too. Ajijic itself is rather densely packed and any of the large properties with big yard spaces are quite pricey. You might find it useful to get in contact with one of the many realtors for answers to what's available.


Too bad about the dog park. Oh well, long walks it is. We are looking at many areas in the highlands right now and actually hoping for a smaller pueblo, which may be easier to find a larger yard. Fingers crossed.

I think I'd better start a new thread instead of further highjacking Okiegirls thread. Thank you both for your generous feedback!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Youb can take hikes in the mountains and when we were younger we did and our dogs were off leash and could run up and down.. When the lake is down you can also let your dog off leash if you walk bu the lake in West Ajijic. Mexican dogs are not a leash ..However if your dog bites someone or gets in a fight and is off leash you are resppnsable. Also if he founds rat poison it is your problem..there are plus and minus to freedom here.


----------



## Talia Heath (Mar 9, 2018)

Thank you citlali. We are very outdoorsy so this is great to know.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Talia Heath said:


> Thank you citlali. We are very outdoorsy so this is great to know.


Small towns tend to have a large collection of street dogs who hang out together. I have spent a lot of time in Creel in the state of Chihuahua. We usually sit in the plaza and eat breakfast every morning. About half a dozen dogs would join us hoping for scraps. Most of them have probably never seen a leash in their life. I know: Not particularly relevant to pets, but just a comment.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

The small town where we live has lots of dogs. Best pick up a couple of rocks before going for a stroll. The dogs aren't always friendly!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

xolo said:


> The small town where we live has lots of dogs. Best pick up a couple of rocks before going for a stroll. The dogs aren't always friendly!


We usually carry a sturdy walking stick. Generally when the fiercer, territorial dogs in our barrio see the stick they don't come too close. There are also friendly dogs and "couldn't care less as long as they let me laze here in the sun" dogs. Our neighbour across the way has lots of dogs (he takes in street dogs and looks after them). Initially they would run down the hill barking at me in a territorial way. Now they know me, and they still run down, but hoping for a scratch behind the ears.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

ojosazules11 said:


> We usually carry a sturdy walking stick. Generally when the fiercer, territorial dogs in our barrio see the stick they don't come too close. There are also friendly dogs and "couldn't care less as long as they let me laze here in the sun" dogs. Our neighbour across the way has lots of dogs (he takes in street dogs and looks after them). Initially they would run down the hill barking at me in a territorial way. Now they know me, and they still run down, but hoping for a scratch behind the ears.


I learned in Mexico that streets dogs are so atuned to having rocks thrown at them, that all I had to do was to crouch down and make a motion to pick up a rock and they'd hightail it.

Just carrying rocks in not as effective. You still gotta make that motion.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I agree about the walking stick's effectiveness and have learned from the locals about that "rock" move.

Around here, aggressive street dogs aren't as big a problem as poorly trained ones whose owners think it's okay for their pets to jump on people...even the large breeds. The owners of the jumpers often compound their rudeness by making lame excuses like "He's just trying to be friendly". 
My friends don't jump on me or attempt some other unmentionable intimacies.
Aaarrgh.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

lagoloo said:


> I agree about the walking stick's effectiveness and have learned from the locals about that "rock" move.
> 
> Around here, aggressive street dogs aren't as big a problem as poorly trained ones whose owners think it's okay for their pets to jump on people...even the large breeds. The owners of the jumpers often compound their rudeness by making lame excuses like "He's just trying to be friendly".
> My friends don't jump on me or attempt some other unmentionable intimacies.
> Aaarrgh.


Some dogs just love the smell of a good crotch, can't fault them.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't fault the dogs; I fault the owners, and anyway, those dogs are dumb enough to mess with the wrong species and should be looking for a REAL B**ch.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Actually a lot of times the problem dogs are dogs from foreigners that are always on a leash and not well socialized. Their owners think their baby can do no harm.. those are the dogs to watch out for.. There are a few loose dogs that can be a little territorial but usually street dogs run away or just ignore you..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> Actually a lot of times the problem dogs are dogs from foreigners that are always on a leash and not well socialized. Their owners think their baby can do no harm.. those are the dogs to watch out for.. There are a few loose dogs that can be a little territorial but usually street dogs run away or just ignore you..


When walking it is one thing. When running it is a completely different story. I am super cautious around all loose dogs and even leashed dogs if it looks like the owner may not have control.


----------



## KingM (Apr 2, 2018)

> Diving deep into expat forums for Ecuador and talking to people living there, I discovered some deal breakers that I hadn’t seen when just researching the country and reading the glowing articles about moving there.


Relating to the OP, out of curiosity, why did you rule out Ecuador? Cuenca is very nearly an ideal retirement city: inexpensive, great weather, walkable, attractive center, and vibrant expat community.

The only downsides I see:

1. Farther from U.S. than Mexico.
2. If you're altitude sensitive, it's roughly as high as Vail.
3. Some people think it's too cold (You frequently want a light jacket in the evenings)


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes , running is another story, the prey instinct licks in and that is dangerous for the runner. Most dogs are chickens..but run away and they will go after you..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> yes , running is another story, the prey instinct licks in and that is dangerous for the runner. Most dogs are chickens..but run away and they will go after you..


I read recently that wolf packs will goad an animal into running before they will attack. I guess hoofed animals are more dangerous standing still, so wolves learned to only attack when the prey is running. Dogs must have inherited that trait from wolves.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

In my neighborhood there are so many dog owners that simply open the door and let their dogs go out to "do their business." These owners are not even with the dogs and have no idea where their dogs are going or what they are doing. As a consequence, there is dog poop all over the place; on the sidewalk, in the street and very often in the landscaping in front of my house.

Occasionally my cameras will catch one of the culprits that I recognize. I have been tempted to return the dog's "gift" to me to its rightful owner. But, that is probably not the best response.

I am really not sure why people in this neighborhood think it is OK to just let their dogs roam around unattended, some of them fairly large (30 kilos or more). Several of my neighbors have been bitten and some have had their own dogs attacked by other dogs. 

I have a 32 kilo boxer and whenever he is outside the house, someone is with him. He is not always on his leash but he is never out of our site. And he knows that if he bothers someone or does not respond to our commands, he will be back on the leash. Unfortunately, not all dog owners, at least in this particular neighborhood, take their responsibilities seriously.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dwwhiteside said:


> In my neighborhood there are so many dog owners that simply open the door and let their dogs go out to "do their business." These owners are not even with the dogs and have no idea where their dogs are going or what they are doing. As a consequence, there is dog poop all over the place; on the sidewalk, in the street and very often in the landscaping in front of my house.
> 
> Occasionally my cameras will catch one of the culprits that I recognize. I have been tempted to return the dog's "gift" to me to its rightful owner. But, that is probably not the best response.
> 
> ...


There is an Italian village that requires a DNA sample when a dog is registered. Then they can identify the owner of any stray feces that are found. That combined with a stiff fine strikes me as a modern way to deal with the problem. Not likely to happen in Mexico in my lifetime.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dwwhiteside said:


> In my neighborhood there are so many dog owners that simply open the door and let their dogs go out to "do their business." These owners are not even with the dogs and have no idea where their dogs are going or what they are doing. As a consequence, there is dog poop all over the place; on the sidewalk, in the street and very often in the landscaping in front of my house.
> 
> Occasionally my cameras will catch one of the culprits that I recognize. I have been tempted to return the dog's "gift" to me to its rightful owner. But, that is probably not the best response.
> 
> ...


What a horrible situation for you! Though I live in a neighorhood with lots of dog owners, when they take their pets out for a stroll, they are always on a leash, and the owners almost always clean up after their "babies" have done their business.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Lucky you! Around here the leash law is honored more in the breach than in the observance.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> What a horrible situation for you! Though I live in a neighorhood with lots of dog owners, when they take their pets out for a stroll, they are always on a leash, and the owners almost always clean up after their "babies" have done their business.


I actually love this neighborhood; we all learn to take the good with the bad and there is much more good than bad here. It is a quiet neighborhood with wide streets, a beautiful park and a lot of really great people. Unfortunately, some of those great people are not very responsible dog owners. 

Also, the neighborhood is still developing with at least eight active construction projects within a 4 or 5 block radius of my house. So another part of the problem is that some of the _albañiles_ bring their dogs to work with them. Those dogs, of course, are never on a leash and are allowed to simply roam the neighborhood all day. And sometimes those dogs even stay on in the _obra_ after the _albañiles_ leave.

It is a problem but not a huge one. As I said, it still seems to me that the good things about this neighborhood outweigh the bad by a considerable margin. So I guess having to step around the occasional dog poop, or clean it our of my little _jardin_, is not too steep a price to pay for living in place I enjoy this much.


----------

